# minimize a game in windows 7?



## grazhopper

When i minimize mass effect it doesnt let me re-open the game. How do I get back in a game after I "alt+tab" out of it?


----------



## Quiltface

did you try alt+tab again?


----------



## Jamin43

When I have a game minimized - it's attached to the bottom bar.  When I want to re-open game - I just click on the task bar at the bottom of my Computer screen.


----------



## thermophilis

Mass Effect doesn't like to be alt-tabbed...or minimized or really have the focus taken away from it. Your best bet is to quit and then restart the game if you need to minimize it because that's what's gonna happen anyways if you alt-tab it.

It's actually the same for most bioware games, must be some problem with their engine.


----------



## Quiltface

I say you form a posse and show up at their office with torches and a list of demands


----------



## Twist86

That is odd I have no issue doing it in 7 and Vista with Mass Effect. The real issue for me is oblivion/morrowind always crash when I do it


----------



## Motorcharge

thermophilis said:


> Mass Effect doesn't like to be alt-tabbed...or minimized or really have the focus taken away from it. Your best bet is to quit and then restart the game if you need to minimize it because that's what's gonna happen anyways if you alt-tab it.
> 
> It's actually the same for most bioware games, must be some problem with their engine.



I cant tab out of Fallout 3 and ES: Oblivion just fine.


----------



## epidemik

grazhopper said:


> When i minimize mass effect it doesnt let me re-open the game. How do I get back in a game after I "alt+tab" out of it?



What game and what happens?
Does it straight up not appear on your task bar or is it there and you just cant click it. 
As a few users have stated, some games just don't like Alt Tab (and it seems almost random which computers struggle with which games). I havea few where it takes almost 60 seconds to get back in game after alt tab.


----------



## thermophilis

uk80glue said:


> I cant tab out of Fallout 3 and ES: Oblivion just fine.



Yeah but those aren't Bioware games...


----------



## DCIScouts

There are several games that when you Alt+Tab or get kicked out of the game window don't like to go back to full screen very easily, or some part doesn't work anymore. (I know some of my games the minimap just goes white or black and won't come back until I re-launch, for one example...)  It's more of a nature of the game itself than a problem with the OS or anything.  As was mentioned above, you basically just can't Alt+Tab out, just save the game, do what you need to, and then re-launch the game.


----------



## Motorcharge

thermophilis said:


> Yeah but those aren't Bioware games...








I dunno why I thought they were when I typed that.


----------

